
Hand Coding a Personal Website (2014) - Tomte
https://builtvisible.com/hand-coding-personal-website/
======
Mz
I hand coded my own for a while. I moved to Word Press to try to spend more
time producing content, less time fussing with the back end. I later moved on
to BlogSpot (aka Blogger) to spend even less time fussing with the back end.

It may not be hard to code up a website, but keeping all the code up to date
as the world moves forward and staying on top of security issues etc... Yeesh.

If you are a professional programmer and this helps you develop your craft,
coolios. But if you really just want to blog or produce other content, it can
be just overkill.

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
Coding is one thing. Being artistic is another. I am not the latter at all.

